# Raleigh/Cary/Durham gamer seeking game



## RichardX1 (Jul 12, 2005)

I live in Apex, so I can get to the cities in the Subject reasonably well.  Fuquay-Varina wouldn't be difficult, either.  I have some experience with D&D and Mutants and Masterminds (mostly online for both of them).  With D&D I'm cool with Grayhawk, FR, Eberron, or homebrew settings.  I'm also willing to try out other D20-type games.

RichardX1@aol.com

(p.s. It's a little off-topic, but I'm also interested in some of the White Wolf stuff, particularly Exalted)


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 14, 2005)

You might check this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139607


----------



## smetzger (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi,

I live near Sanford and work at NC State.   It takes me about 30 mins to get to the Apex exit on Rt 1.

I would be up for a game in your area.  If we find a couple of other people we could stat a new group.

Let mw know,

*:> Scottt
yoyodyne at webwaver dot zzn dot com


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Jul 20, 2005)

*Apex*

I'm in Apex and I play with a group regularly (Tuesday nights). We switch games and game masters - right now, for instance, we're doing a Mutants & Masterminds game. We have done D&D, Star Wars, and other systems in the past.

If you, or anyone else in the area, is interested - let me know.
jccaran@yahoo.com


----------



## RichardX1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris--sounds interesting.  I'll be in touch.

smetzger--Your name sounds familiar.  Do you post on the AllSpark any?


----------

